# Which stores carry good NW Cichlids?



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Curious which stores in the GTA carry decent NW cichlid selections. Primarily looking for Centrals, and preferably not just the regulars such as Convicts, firemouths, jags etc.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

The only store that has a wide selection of NW cichlids that I know of is Aqua Tropics.

http://www.yellowpages.ca/bus/Ontar...3|e450523222|e45051f99f|e45051fb5f|e45051f72e

I got Amatitlania nanuloteus there once. They're really uncommon. He often has less commonly found NW stuff like Keyhole cichlids, etc. Give him a call and ask him what he's got. He's a nice guy to deal with.


----------



## bowser (Jan 16, 2012)

Would be interested to know as well. Out of all the big al's in the gta, I have found the most interesting selection (and healthiest) at the one on Kennedy and Lawrence (have seen Uarus, viejas and salvinis there). I also frequent Menagerie but they don't have much in terms of NW cichlids. A lot of the stores in markham/Richmond hill don't seem to carry much. Have never been to Finatics in Mississauga so would be interested to know about them.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

bowser said:


> Would be interested to know as well. Out of all the big al's in the gta, I have found the most interesting selection (and healthiest) at the one on Kennedy and Lawrence (have seen Uarus, viejas and salvinis there). I also frequent Menagerie but they don't have much in terms of NW cichlids. A lot of the stores in markham/Richmond hill don't seem to carry much. Have never been to Finatics in Mississauga so would be interested to know about them.


Menagerie actually carries a lot of NW cichlids. Dwarf Acaras and Apistos mostly. But I've seen a lot of cool cichlids there. Checkerboard, for example, and angels of course.


----------



## bowser (Jan 16, 2012)

mistersprinkles said:


> Menagerie actually carries a lot of NW cichlids. Dwarf Acaras and Apistos mostly. But I've seen a lot of cool cichlids there. Checkerboard, for example, and angels of course.


Oh yeah you're right. For some reason, in my head I was just thinking large NW cichlids. Menagerie does carry the smaller ones, but I seldom see larger ones.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

bowser said:


> Oh yeah you're right. For some reason, in my head I was just thinking large NW cichlids. Menagerie does carry the smaller ones, but I seldom see larger ones.


Menagerie doesn't really carry large fish for FW. Their tanks are all fairly small so they can't really carry large fish.


----------



## paddington (Oct 24, 2013)

mistersprinkles said:


> The only store that has a wide selection of NW cichlids that I know of is Aqua Tropics.
> 
> http://www.yellowpages.ca/bus/Ontar...3|e450523222|e45051f99f|e45051fb5f|e45051f72e
> 
> I got Amatitlania nanuloteus there once. They're really uncommon. He often has less commonly found NW stuff like Keyhole cichlids, etc. Give him a call and ask him what he's got. He's a nice guy to deal with.


I went to this store today. The owner is a good guy but he said he's focusing on African cichlids and other tropical fish. He's not carrying NW cichlids because he said there wasn't enough demand.


----------



## paddington (Oct 24, 2013)

paddington said:


> I went to this store today. The owner is a good guy but he said he's focusing on African cichlids and other tropical fish. He's not carrying NW cichlids because he said there wasn't enough demand.


I should mention he had a pretty big discus collection.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

He has some nice fish in his gallery but they could be years old. Guess in time NW will come back in favour.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh seriously, he's not doing NW any more? That sucks. Too many African dealers in the GTA and not enough New World fans...


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

If you want the best selection of fish in Toronto, go to Mike's at Finatics on Dixie road, he has them all or he can get them for you. He used to focus on African Rift Lakes, but he has a large selection of everything else now also.

Thanks

John


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

bluegularis said:


> If you want the best selection of fish in Toronto, go to Mike's at Finatics on Dixie road, he has them all or he can get them for you. He used to focus on African Rift Lakes, but he has a large selection of everything else now also.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John


Every fw fish I have I got from Mike, he's the one that turned me on to Africans. He now does have some non-Africans, I have a pair of Thoricthys that are amazing from him, and he does have some CA's you don't see elsewhere. It just seems from most stores I go to, most just have African or tetragupmollycorycatourami... oops and convicts and jags.. can't believe the stores stock as many jags as they do.. do they really sell? I'd bet not even 1 in 50 has a tank big enough to house a full grown jag..


----------



## paddington (Oct 24, 2013)

bluegularis said:


> If you want the best selection of fish in Toronto, go to Mike's at Finatics on Dixie road, he has them all or he can get them for you. He used to focus on African Rift Lakes, but he has a large selection of everything else now also.


That's good to know. Mike helped get me into the hobby when his store was on Kennedy. I've been to the Dixie store a few times but didn't realize he's widened his focus to include NW cichlids. I'll have to take a drive out to Mississauga.


----------

